# Post your jobsite pics



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

That doesn't even qualify as a stair rail....

Though it is a nice attempt at looking like an idiot.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Perhaps its the first stage of a workmans chair lift



Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Death by 1,000 cuts? 

That would cut the crap out of your hands if you did use it for a handrail. I'd hate to imagine what a guy's hand would look like if he slipped and grabbed onto that steel stud out of a natural reaction.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

*patch ?*

I was at an office the other day to fit a UPS unit to a Server. (Black box in bottom right corner of Server bay) But how about the IT guys patch connections. You could not get spagetti to hang better.IT guys have their uses but would yoiu ask one to put you a shelf up ??????????


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The thing that stinks about work like that, even sliding in a UPS and running a circuit to it, is that if ANYTHING goes wrong, it's your fault. With spaghetti that bad, there's no easy way to spot the trouble.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Have you heard the following. I bet you have. "Well it was OK until you came"

Or better still. " Can't be much wrong It was Ok this morning." Or how about "I think its the ????????????.". Good grief. If hese foks know so much why do they send for us.?


Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frank said:


> Have you heard the following. I bet you have. "Well it was OK until you came"
> 
> Or better still. " Can't be much wrong It was Ok this morning." Or how about "I think its the ????????????.". Good grief. If hese foks know so much why do they send for us.?
> 
> ...


Right.... 

My favorite is when I was changing fluorescent lamps in a large open office area, and the one desk worker woman asked me what I did. She explained that her adding machine suddenly quit working. :blink: I glanced over and noticed that it appeared that it might be older than her and I put together.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

That IT guy was the kid in your first grade class at school that preffered to 'scribble-scrabble' instead of try to stay inside the lines. It doesn't look like even 1 attempt was made to do a nice job with that.

And if a customer told me "if was OK till you came" (in the sense that they were blaming something on me), then I'd be pretty unhappy then also attempt to make their day very unhappy. 
"Well, it seems I have to shut power down to different places throughout the day"


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

It starts well with the IT Company Servers Installation team.... then when the 'in house' guys get to fiddle around. DISASATER.

Frank


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

This one put a guy in the Hospital


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hope it was't an electrician that was using that unshielded screwdriver. Or indeed fixing the chassis whilst the power was on. But I bet it was


----------



## wireman3736 (Mar 3, 2007)

Ye ol screw driver trick


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I'd hate to imagine what a guy's hand would look like if he slipped and grabbed onto that steel stud out of a natural reaction.


I can tell you from experience, it is NOT pretty! 
It wasn't me though. It was a guy I was working with long ago. 
GROSS!!!!!


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

It was not just his hand that received 2nd and 3rd degree burns, also involved his chest, face and burned his lungs. But you have heard it before, NFPA70E is overprotective. If this guy would have been following the NFPA70E he would not have gone thru all the pain he has


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

You know, while we were learning 70e we also watched some videos of a type of fuse that will not allow an arc blast to happen. I wish I could remember what they're called, but they trip instantaneously not allowing any sort of explosion to take place.

Instead of trying to change people(which will never happen, just ask any mans wife), why the don't they simply require these type fuses to installed at every service entrance?


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

My favorite is when the customer calls you and tells you what's wrong. So you start asking them if anyone has done anything recently to the electrical system to try to help narrow the troubleshooting down a bit. They emphatically say, "Noooo, oh noo. Nothing has been touched." Then after you get an hour or so into tracking things down they come and find you with the ole, "You know, I just remembered........". Blammo! That's where the problem lies.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

When they try to deny themselves touching anything do you then remind them you charge by the hour? :laughing:


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe, were you thinking of current-limiting fuses?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The problem is most sustained arcing ground faults are low current below the operation of CL (Current Limiting) fuses. Hence why GFP (Ground fault protection) was mandated on switchboards 277/480 1000 amps and above.

It is seldom that arcing ground faults cause the damage on 120/208 they cause on 277/480. With 120/208 an arc as a byproduct of a fault is not sustained, it happens and usually is of sufficient current to operate the OCP (over current protection device). With 277/480 the fault through an arc, the arc current is low (below the OCP operation level), this arc continues to restrike (something that can't happen or seldom happens at 120/208). Till it trips the GFP or draws sufficient current to trip the OCP. Though I have seen complete switchboards burn down without ever opening the CL fuses.

Current limiting fuses are my fuse of choice. 

That MCC bucket is or was 480 VAC I would bet.

This was a fault on the line that spread to the load side of the switch, the GFP was defective (not that that mattered in this case). The fuses never opened. Utility Network in the street opened.


----------

